# too much light?



## locolobo (Mar 21, 2014)

Have been struggling with my (almost )first planted tank. Have had a few plants for about a month now. I have tiger lotus that took off at first then stopped growing @ about 4 " tall and the leaves are about 3"x4". It has put out 3 flower stems to the surface. E. Bleheri sword that has gone from 1" tall to about 4" then stopped growing. Some of the leaves are turning sort of brownish red but doesn't look unhealthy Two crypto Wendtii that grew at first to about 3" tall and 5" dia then stopped. The Crypto parva and another "foreground plant" that I can't remember the name have grown very little and is spindly looking Three A nana that has grown very little also but I heard it was very slow growing and was not expecting a whole lotta growth. I have been experimenting with lights. Started out with a 48" double t-5 (not HO) that had 1 6700 bulb and 1 " Color" bulb. Did not see much growth with that so I put on a 48" T-8, 10,000k bulb. Growth did not change so I put another 6700 in the t-5. was at 12 hours a day til I started getting algae and am now at 8 hrs. Been looking around and reading and am now wondering: Am I over-doing it with the lights?


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Plants like 5000k-6700k full spectrum.....GE sunshine (5000k) and GE daylight (6700k) work well and are cheap at Lowe's etc. 10,000k is too "blue" of a light.


----------



## locolobo (Mar 21, 2014)

Took the 10000k T-8 light off.


----------

